# A sidecar for my Grandson



## Whitehair (May 27, 2010)

Last fall, I became a grandfather for the first time.  I decided that my new Grandson will need a bicycle.  I just couldn't warm up to training wheels, so I think a sidecar is in order.  The little hack is being built around an Asian 12 inch bicycle.  The fenders and tub are aluminum.

Enjoy,
Bob


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 28, 2010)

Possibly the smallest custom sidecar I've seen, very nice!!


----------



## pedal alley (May 28, 2010)

little fellow is going to have to be very strong to pedal that around.
looks neat.


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2010)

You're starting him off right! lol


----------



## blackwall (Jun 15, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

cool job the little one must having fun with it


----------

